# Interval



## ereides

Hello,

I am studying about intervals, I have a question:

In the key of Bb, what interval is B to A?

Thank you all!

Ernesto.


----------



## millionrainbows

ereides said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am studying about intervals, I have a question:
> 
> In the key of Bb, what interval is B to A?
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Ernesto.


Watch out, this is a trick question.


----------



## camus

Ernesto, 
Intervals are independent of key. 
B to A is always major second.
Bb to A is always a minor second.


----------



## mikeh375

and...B to the A above is a minor 7th
Bb to A above is a major 7th


----------



## millionrainbows

camus said:


> Ernesto,
> Intervals are independent of key.
> B to A is always major second.
> Bb to A is always a minor second.


It could be an augmented unison in some cases. Or a diminished third.


----------



## mikeh375

millionrainbows said:


> It could be an augmented unison in some cases. Or a diminished third.


....not spelt as the OP states.


----------



## millionrainbows

mikeh375 said:


> ....not spelt as the OP states.


I said "in some cases," not specifying the OP's statement. A-ha! Gotcha!


----------



## mikeh375

millionrainbows said:


> I said "in some cases," not specifying the OP's statement. A-ha! Gotcha!


dang...ok fine, now be as nice and a funster over at the other thread...


----------



## millionrainbows

mikeh375 said:


> dang...ok fine, now be as nice and a funster over at the other thread...


Ok, mike. You're still my palzy-walzy?


----------



## EdwardBast

mikeh375 said:


> ....not spelt as the OP states.





millionrainbows said:


> I said "in some cases," not specifying the OP's statement. A-ha! Gotcha!


The only case in which B to A is a diminished third is the case in which it's misspelled. The only case in which Bb to A is an augmented unison is when it's mispelled. So, no, you didn't get him, he was exactly right and the two of you essentially agreed. Ever hear the expression: "Can't take yes for an answer?" It pokes fun at the over-defensive and insecure.


----------



## millionrainbows

EdwardBast said:


> *The only case in which B to A is a diminished third is the case in which it's misspelled*. T*he only case in which Bb to A is an augmented unison is when it's mispelled.* So, no, you didn't get him, he was exactly right and the two of you essentially agreed. Ever hear the expression: "Can't take yes for an answer?" It pokes fun at the over-defensive and insecure.


Do you mean in the key of Bb? I'm not getting you.


----------



## Woodduck

B to A is always a major second. Bb to A is always a minor second. That's all they can ever be, in any key, now and forever, world without end, amen.


----------



## Joe B

Woodduck said:


> B to A is always a major second. Bb to A is always a minor second. That's all they can ever be, in any key, now and forever, world without end, amen.


I don't usually post in threads outside of "Current Listening" and "Last movie watched", but I do check out most of the threads. I just want to say I enjoy your writing. Your 'voice' is clear and your position is always well stated and unambiguous. I love this post and just had to let you know.


----------



## Woodduck

Joe B said:


> I don't usually post in threads outside of "Current Listening" and "Last movie watched", but I do check out most of the threads. I just want to say I enjoy your writing. Your 'voice' is clear and your position is always well stated and unambiguous. I love this post and just had to let you know.


Thanks. Always good to hear from the Astral Plane.


----------



## jegreenwood

millionrainbows said:


> I said "in some cases," not specifying the OP's statement. A-ha! Gotcha!


So a new user with three posts (as I type this) asks a straightforward question and you turn it into an opportunity to obfuscate and argue. Great introduction to the forum.


----------



## ereides

Thank you Camus, just to be sure enough,








Is it a minor second?

Thank you all and happy easter!


----------



## ereides

Thank you Camus, just to be sure enough,
View attachment 133654


Is it a minor second?

Thank you all and happy easter!


----------



## Woodduck

ereides said:


> Thank you Camus, just to be sure enough,
> View attachment 133654
> 
> 
> Is it a minor second?
> 
> Thank you all and happy easter!


That's Bb to Bb. It's an octave. So you don't read music at all?


----------



## camus

ereides said:


> Thank you Camus, just to be sure enough,
> View attachment 133654
> 
> 
> Is it a minor second?
> 
> Thank you all and happy easter!


ereides, just as @woodduck has pointed out, the two notes in this picture is Bb4 to Bb5, which his an octave. Since your original question doesn't mention range, I assume that it's within an octave, and B to the A BELOW is always a major 2nd, and as @mikeh375 mentioned, B to the A ABOVE is a minor 7th. Of course, with the presumption of one octave removed, the interval could be major 2nd, major 9th, minor 7th, minor 14th,... etc


----------



## millionrainbows

jegreenwood said:


> So a new user with three posts (as I type this) asks a straightforward question and you turn it into an opportunity to obfuscate and argue. Great introduction to the forum.


I'm not arguing. Of course, my social awkwardness is due to the fact that I'm an "uneducated, semi-literate."


----------

